# Vitamin E Enemas



## hating ibs (Jan 28, 2009)

Has anyone tried/had good luck with Vitamen E enemas? I have read a lot about people finding much relief with Vit E enemas for Ibs, Colitus, and crohns. (i have Crohns with severe irrital bowel/spastic colon). I am on rawosa enemas 1x a day, and am thinking of trying a vit e enema 1x a day to see if it helps calm down my bowels, and frequency of BM's. Wondered if anyone has any advice or feedback who have tried it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm wondering why anyone would want an enema when we're always pooping? Can your bowel even absorb vit E? Just curious. Sorry I'm not any help to you here. Seems like you're asking for more torture.


----------

